# Altinok Meerschaum Pipe



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Caveat: I'm not an experienced reviewer; nor am I a greatly experienced pipe smoker. In order to understand my comments on the pipe in question, I think it would be helpful for you to know where I stand, experience-wise, in my pipe smoking. Most of my smoking is done with my three Stanwells (an 03 billiard, a 56 Canadian, and a 63 bent Dublin.) As this is the bulk of my smoking experience, keep in mind that this is what I have as a basis of comparison when evaluating a new pipe.

_*Altinok New Horizons 134 Meerschaum*_

Construction: The first thing I noticed about this pipe was the size. As the only meerschaum I've owned was purchased off of eBay, and the size was fairly small, I was shocked to see the size of this pipe. The bowl fills my hand, and the chamber is more along the lines of my Baronet EX rather than any of my Stanwells. It is, of course, much larger than the meerschaum I tried before. This is definitely not a 'quick smoke break' pipe. It passes a pipe cleaner easily, making clean up a breeze. My pipe has the optional black acrylic stem. The stem and the meerschaum connect perfectly, with no gap of any kind.

Smokability: Is it a good smoker? Hell, yes. There is a definite gap between this pipe and my Stanwells. Although the price wasn't that much more than my Stanwell Legends, it is a definite step up in smoking. The draw is on par with the Stanwells, rather than the crappy draw I had come to expect from meers, and relights are needed less often. The tobacco keeps smoldering in the bowl far better than the Stanwells, allowing for longer delays between puffs than I thought possible. This pipe is definitely a step up for me.

Carving: One thing to keep in mind: obviously, as a hand carved pipe, my pipe does not look exactly like the one on the Altinok website. In fact, I'd say it's more of this particular carver's interpretation of the design rather than the design itself. That said, it's a damned nice interpretation! The carving is well executed, and a delight to the eyes. More than that, it is a delight to the touch. The swooping tobacco leaves make it feel like a very deep sandblast in the hand. It's a joy to hold.

Overall impressions: This is obviously a quality pipe, well designed, well executed. Heck, even the fitted case is better than those I've seen in the past. And, as nice as it looks, this is definitely a pipe meant to be smoked, not displayed. My overriding impression of this pipe, compared to what I expected, is how bold and beefy it is. No delicate, lah-de-dah pipe here! Would I buy it again? Well, I've already been back on the Altinok website, trying to decide which one to get next, so I'd have to say that's a big yes!

(Aside from the pipe itself, I have to mention that the process of getting the pipe was exceptional; Sinan Altinok kept me apprised of the progress of the order through the entire process of carving, shipping, etc., which if nothing else made the wait more bearable! Definitely a class operation, and Altinok gets my recommendation!)
------------------------------------------------------------------------
By the way, as I said upfront, I'm not an experienced reviewer. If I missed any area that needs to be addressed, let me know; questions are welcome!


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Very nice review.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Terrier said:


> Very nice review.


Yes, it most definately was. I'm not one to come along and do the nice review post usually, however I was so inclined due to your caveat. I've smoked probably 100+ different pipes and 5 or 6 meers from 3 different makers and I think your review of the Altinok is spot on. These are in a whole different league than the more "common" meerschaum pipes you can find easily. Some say the IMP's come close.

My particular Altinok is a classic bulldog shape and as you mention is a handful of meer. Excellent draw on par with many of what I consider the top pipes on the market....nice and open. If I was gonna nit pick mine it would be on stem work. It's a little thick and clunky at the bit IMO, but this is a very subjective thing I imagine.

Very good review and no caveats needed!!!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Great review, and good to hear.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Any idea what causes a pipe to hold a smolder longer than another? I have heard this mentioned in my travels across cyberspace, but never gave it much thought.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't have a clue! I understand Cavicchi's are noted for this; maybe someday...


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> Any idea what causes a pipe to hold a smolder longer than another? I have heard this mentioned in my travels across cyberspace, but never gave it much thought.


Very good question. Hopefully we can get an answer on that.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

A good pack will always be required but I believe the size of the borehole combined with placement at the bottom of the bowl as well as the internal bowl shape and the bowl material & cake all contribute to the smolder. A slightly tapered bowl, with center placement and a decent sized borehole should all make for the most air passing past the cherry with each puff thus making a stronger, longer lasting cherry; combine that with a good cake to insulate it and absorb extra moisture and it should make for a very nice smolder. There's my little :2 on the subject.


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

can we see a picture of the pipe in question.

Great review as well.


----------

